# Ferrari 348TB Rosso Corsa N.9( Day 1)



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Day one ,

I arrived at my clients place nice and early 

This is another job i did in April 
this year one of my regular clients asked me to prepare his Ferrari 348TB for the Ferrari Concours D'Elegance here in Melbourne Australia, the four day Concours Preparation which i did in 38 hours over four days !

That meant working late at night to get as much work done as possible since the original 7 days were reduced to four because of unforeseen issues with the car :wall:

A special thanks goes to one of the members of this forum which i sponsor and am a member of who took the initial photos of the whole process and then later i took most of them myself with my camera since i was working more than 12 hours a day to make up for the lost three days !

So here we go !

First up Engine Bay, Distributor Cap ( Before )










After 









Engine Bay before









During the rinsing of the engine bay










Engine Bay after and, 303 Aerospace used to dress those parts that needed rejuvenation !









Next in line Wheels ( Not that dirty considering !)










Rinsing with high pressure washer










After









After









Time for the door jambs and air vents ( Door shuts ) 









During ( Using Citrus De greaser )









After 









Before









During 









After rinsing down with pressure washer switched off !









The car was then driven in and i called it a day since i spent one whole day just for the engine bay !:doublesho
Yes, it was extremely dirty :detailer:

To be continued ....


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks good so far, show us the rest;-)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Brynjar said:


> Looks good so far, show us the rest;-)


Thanks Mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

beautiful car, lookin well in the pics. i would also like too see some more of it


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

capri kid said:


> beautiful car, lookin well in the pics. i would also like too see some more of it


*Thanks capri kid ,

please go to this link :
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=184535

Regards Mario*


----------

